# Cooling P4 550 3.4GHz ASUS P5GD2



## Cutarrh (Jan 2, 2005)

Aloha,

ASUS PC Probe tells me my CPU is at 49C and the mobo at 40C when idle. The CPU-fan that came with the CPU (boxed) is very loud and running at 3590 when the chassis is open!!!

I got 4 HDs(3xIDE 80GB, 1xSATA 300GB), a Sparkle 6600GT, Plextor DVD writer and 1GB of RAM, and one (!) fan in the front of the chassis, which is a Casetek 1020. I have this box since one week, so I now want to get a top fan, a side fan and a rear fan. I also think about (I will surely do) replacing the CPU-cooler, so I think about a zalman or a coolermaster. It should be efficiently cooling and silent.

Any ideas or experience with those fans and coolers? 

thanks
-chris


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I would suggest that you get some arctic silver ( www.arcticsilver.com ) to use when you replace your heatsink/fan . I use a zalman 7000-cu and love it , it is quiet and great for cooling ( i recommend the full copper unit although a little heavier ) , If you intend to use multiple fans you must make sure that you get the air to flow say from front to back. I use 3 case fans, an 80mm in the front blowing in on my H/D's a side fan sucking out ( also 80mm ) and a 120mm rear sucking out.
It is also good to know that a larger fan can run at less RPM with less noise and still move the same volume of air as a smaller unit running faster. That is why I like the 120mm fans.


----------



## Cutarrh (Jan 2, 2005)

Aloha,

I replaced the CPU-Cooler with Arctic Cooling Freezer 7, added one fan at the chassis top sucking, one at the side blowing and one at the rear blowing. The one at the front is blowing to.
The temp is now CPU 29-30C and mobo 43-44C when idle.
I will try to change the top to blowing and the rear to sucking, maybe I will get a better cooling with the mobo.

keep on keepin'lowtemperature
-chris


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I think the rear sucking is better as it is near the PSU and CPU which would be the 2 most heat generators, so sucking the hot air out as quick as possible would help


----------



## Cutarrh (Jan 2, 2005)

I changed the rear to sucking the hot air out. Idle CPU is now 30C, idle mobo is 46C. I guess I will get a second side-fan as the chassis is prepared for that. That fan will blow the lower side of the mobo as it is kind of covered by the 6600GT. 

cheers
-chris

btw... and now I will get a nice whiskey on the rocks. Maybe that cools down my PC as well


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I've got the prescott 3.4 as well. I've got it oc'd to 3.75 with 2 case fans in front, a tornado fan on my TT Tower112 heatsink and a tornado out the back. I keep both tornados turned way down when I don't need them and I idle at around 30C. Before I installed the new heatsink and the two tornados my idle temp was in the 60's.

oh, and arctic silver 5


----------

